# How to contact companies for getting products for review?



## Asad Dhamani (Sep 25, 2012)

Sorry if this is the wrong forum.
I am starting my own tech review blog, and I want to get some products for review.
The question is, how do I get them from the companies? How do I contact them? Phone, email, etc.?
What should I say, how should I say it, etc.?
Someone please reply, I had started a thread earlier and even after 110 views there's no response. :/


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 26, 2012)

How to Get Review Units for Your Blog


----------



## Gollum (Sep 26, 2012)

WOW, Asad has a long way to go I guess.


----------



## freshseasons (Sep 26, 2012)

Frankly if you are not affiliated to any of the Magazines or popular sites it will be very very difficult to procure one free from the company. The last thing any company needs is any one getting free access to their products and giving it a huge show down or negative publicity.
  May be the lesser known products would oblige if you just could slip in a favorable brownies for their products. This of course you may favor.

  But if you are amateur then there is no choice but to buy your own products until you built a decent repertoire .


----------



## Asad Dhamani (Sep 26, 2012)

Gollum said:


> WOW, Asad has a long way to go I guess.



What do you mean?


----------



## theserpent (Sep 26, 2012)

Even i want to receive products to review


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 26, 2012)

Asad Dhamani said:


> What do you mean?



start writing articles or buy stuff and review them. companies won't send you anything unless you can show them you deserve their attention and time.


----------



## Asad Dhamani (Sep 26, 2012)

theserpent said:


> Even i want to receive products to review



Would you like to work with me on my blog?


----------



## freshseasons (Sep 26, 2012)

Asad Dhamani said:
			
		

> Would you like to work with me on my blog?



   Really Asad ! Why would he (theserpent ) or for that anyone want to work you you on YOUR blog ?  How difficult it is to make a blog ?
  I think he had rather make his own blog and make it popular. 
  Asad start reviewing the items you or your friend have and let it grow.


----------



## theserpent (Sep 26, 2012)

The only way they will send you stuff is, write a review post in a forum like TDF.Once your review starts becoming popular in the net the companies will start sending you stuff.Eg:The funbook Reviewer in tdf(Tendia) got 2-3 more tablets to review as his funbook review became very popular


----------



## The Sorcerer (Sep 27, 2012)

Well, you can try by contacting these L.G. Spammers with the license to spam wherever they want:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/members/143128.html
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/members/143127.html
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/members/143126.html

But we warned, I wouldn't be surprised if they're looking for arse kissers, atleast judging by some of their posts where they are putting up usual sales pitches to people asking advices in general. If they do say in some indirect form say that- and you end up becoming a soul-less proxy salesman and potentially misguide your readers so that you impress a company- don't quit your dayjob. If not, get one and stick with it, get married, have kids and live happily ever after.

Do note that I am not saying this with sarcasm, but honestly since Digit is allowed the community forums to be milked at the contributor's expense, you should enjoy the ride!


----------

